# Automatische Flächenfüllung mit einzelnen Pfaden ?!



## thoska (31. Januar 2005)

Hallöchen zusammen, 

ich stehe gerade vor nem kleinem Problem. 

Ich möchte einen Kasten erstellen, der nur aus Pfaden besteht . (schaut euch mal das Bild an: das Obere von beiden zeigt das Endprodukt in Fleißarbeit und das untere die Pfade ohne Schnittmaske mit Rechteck).

Ok manuell bekomm ich das auch gut hin, nur Ihr seht sicher auch die ungleichen Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Linien/Pfaden.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das man ein Rechteck aufzieht oder zwei weiter auseinanderstehende Pfade makiert und den Zwischenraum automatisch füllen kann?

Hab in der Hilfe und in meinem Illustrator Büchlein mal gestöbert, aber leider ohne Erfolg. 

Würd mich wie immer über eure Hilfe freuen.


Gruß 

thoska.


----------



## jensen (1. Februar 2005)

Also in Freehand wäre es Modifizieren > Zusammenfassen > Mischung, wobei man die Anzahl der Schritte im Objektinspektor festlegen kann.. hoffe daß dir das weiterhilft.

mfg!
jens


----------



## thoska (1. Februar 2005)

Hallöchen, 

ich denke in Freehand wäre es mir eine Hilfe , arbeite aber zu 99 % mit Illustrator .

Vielleicht gibts dafür ja auch ne Lösung.


Gruß 

thoska


----------



## thoska (1. Februar 2005)

Ach ich habs gerade selber rausgefunden. 

Für alle die es wissen wollen.

1. Erstelle zwei Pfade , den einem am Anfang und den anderem am Ende des Zwischenraums der gefüllt werden soll

2. Wähle die beiden aus

3. Dann Objekt/Angleichung/Erstellen 

That´s it.

Für weitere Optionen zu Abständen Objekt/Angleichung/Angleichung-Optionen

gruß 

thoska


----------

